# Crate Training



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I was always one of those people who thought that crate training was just mean and I couldn't imagine forcing my dog to stay in the crate. So, until very recently, my 2 yr old maltese NEVER spent any time in a crate. After his knees surgery, we were forced to confine him, so we used both a playpen and a soft-sided crate to vary his locations and to mix things up for him. The most amazing thing is that he absolutely loves his crate now. He even prefers it to the playpen!!! Voluntarily, on his own, Miko will walk into the crate and spend hours sleeping in it (even with it open). Anyone else has babies that LOVE their crates? I am just amazed at this







!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is crate trained. She LOVES her crate. She actually prefers to sleep in there at night. When I'm home she will go in there if she wants to sleep and be left alone.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Tic and Peanut both love their crates. It's their own little home.







When Peanut is scared for whatever reason he goes into his crate.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sisse was also crate trained. She has ALWAYS slept in the crate at night, she's never been in bed with us. At night when she is tired and ready to go to bed, she'll dig through her toy box and pull out the SAME toy every night to take in there with her. She will often curl up in there during the day to nap. When we get ready to go out (for more than an hour or two) we tell her "Casita time" and she goes right in there, she knows we will be back to let her out!! Crate training is great.....when the grandkids come she will go in there and lay in bed with her back turned toward the door, it's kind of her "do not disturb" sign!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

sisse's crate habits sound so cute~! lucy will use her crate, but only as a last option


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@May 27 2005, 01:43 PM
> *Sisse was also crate trained.  She has ALWAYS slept in the crate at night, she's never been in bed with us.  At night when she is tired and ready to go to bed, she'll dig through her toy box and pull out the SAME toy every night to take in there with her.  She will often curl up in there during the day to nap.  When we get ready to go out (for more than an hour or two) we tell her "Casita time" and she goes right in there, she knows we will be back to let her out!!  Crate training is great.....when the grandkids come she will go in there and lay in bed with her back turned toward the door, it's kind of her "do not disturb" sign!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Cute!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@May 27 2005, 01:43 PM
> *Sisse was also crate trained.  She has ALWAYS slept in the crate at night, she's never been in bed with us.  At night when she is tired and ready to go to bed, she'll dig through her toy box and pull out the SAME toy every night to take in there with her.  She will often curl up in there during the day to nap.  When we get ready to go out (for more than an hour or two) we tell her "Casita time" and she goes right in there, she knows we will be back to let her out!!  Crate training is great.....when the grandkids come she will go in there and lay in bed with her back turned toward the door, it's kind of her "do not disturb" sign!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Aww...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That's great that Miko loves his crate... mine seem to like theirs, also. Sometimes I'll be looking for Kallie and she's in her crate. Even at night, sometimes she'll get off the bed and go in her crate. I think they really love having their own cozy, safe place.

And in the morning when they see me put the hair dryer away, signaling that I am going to be leaving soon, they both go trotting of to their crates.....


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I have been home for 3 or 4 days straight (I haven't been going to work b/c I am studying) and I am just impressed by how much he likes it. The newest discovery is putting the crate in the playpen has made him even happier. He will stay in the crate for hours. Just amazing!


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

coco loves her crate too. when she gets sleepy she will go in on her own. when there's too much noise, she will move to the back of the crate and curl up in her puppy blanket. she loves to spoon with her toy shark too







so cute!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mikey adores his crates as well. I think when introduced right, dogs really like having their own little den and safe place where they can relax.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

"Tucker" our 1 1/2 year old Maltese came from a pet store so he was already use to small areas, but he also loves his "safe haven" cage with the door left open. He is locked in if we go away for a few hours .


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

All three of mine love their crates. We don't shut the doors, except at night for the Maltese. We have never used the crates as punishment. Their crates are their special places and we never disturb them when they are in them. At night I put a dark pillow case over the top to keep the light out. My babies love their "den".


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

You guys are sooo lucky!!


----------

